# Spriggs Farm Park Is Open



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Spriggs Farm Park, the first public water access point on the south shore of the Magothy River in Anne Arundel County, MD, is now open to the general public. The county bought the old Spriggs Farm for 3.1 million dollars in 2011. The park's 55 acres has meadow, woods, trails, an intermittently tidal pond and most importantly the only 700 feet of publicly owned shoreline on the south shore of the Magothy. You need a lock code to enter the lower park entrance.

How to get the lock code: http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/community/spriggs.cfm

Spriggs Farm Park photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1050843191639062.1073741872.809713699085347&type=3

Spriggs is right across from Dobbins Island. 


Lisa


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Lisa. I just got the code. Look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Lisa. I just got my code also. Can't wait to fish there.


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Spriggs Farm Park has been open for three weeks. Thanks to all for jumping right in and using Spriggs. It shows that we wanted public access to the Magothy.

We are getting significant pushback from some of the Spriggs neighbors. If you want to help further, please send thank-you emails to the people below, both because thanks are deserved and to balance out the complaints from the neighbors.

Include your first and last names and your snail mail address so they know you're a real person. Tell them how you used the park. Photos make a big impression - send a photo or two of you using the park if you can.

Steve Schuh, County Executive
Anne Arundel County
[email protected]

Rick Anthony, Director
Anne Arundel County Department of Recreation and Parks
[email protected]

Mike Lofton, Chair
Anne Arundel Public Water Access Committee
[email protected]

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Also, if you are harassed by the neighbor in Spriggs Farm Park, please email a brief time, date and what happened report to Chris Carroll email = [email protected] He's with Rec & Parks and is keeping track of this situation.

Last Saturday/Halloween someone in the neighborhood put a freelance lock on the Spriggs gate and declared the park closed. It lasted just as long as it took a ranger to get there with bolt cutters.

http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/government/ph-ac-cn-water-access-1105-20151104-story.html

Lisa


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

What type of fish you can catch there


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

supercast said:


> What type of fish you can catch there


The kayak anglers are catching lots of rockfish in the Magothy but it may be in deeper water after launching from Spriggs. Look at the aerial map and you'll see those long private neighbor docks on each side of the park - it's shallow way out. There's an intermittently tidal pond at Spriggs - right now it's nontidal - and there may be fish in it. 

Sppriggs Farm Park aerial map: http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/parks/community/resources/SpriggsFarm.pdf

Lisa


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks like a long walk to put a yak in the water.


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Hueski said:


> That looks like a long walk to put a yak in the water.


There's a steep,eroded bluff on part of the shore so Rec & Parks set a loading/unloading area ~20 yards back from the edge. It's marked by a split rail fence. Drop your boat and gear and then go back and park in the main parking area. 

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Also, the old water access road at Beachwood Park is clear. It's now a straight shot on a gentle slope right to the water. You can't drive down it yet but it sure makes it easier to wheel your kayak to the water.

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's a FB photo album of the new Spriggs unloading area:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1060853757304672.1073741874.809713699085347&type=3


----------

